
React and TypeScript – The Basics - mattnedrich
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/10/31/react-typescript-basics/
======
styfle
I'm a fan of React + TypeScript :)

I have boilerplate repo[0] that demonstrates using server-side rendering (SSR)
with React.

[0]: [https://github.com/styfle/react-server-example-
tsx](https://github.com/styfle/react-server-example-tsx)

